# Mold / Upholstery cleaning



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a company that cleans Upholstery in the Lisbon / Cascais area? We had some furniture shipped over and some of it arrived with some mold on the fabric. We tried cleaning it ourselves with products bought at the supermarket but after letting it dry out in the sun we still see some spots on the fabric and think maybe it needs a deep cleaning.

Thank you =)


----------



## KW85 (Dec 21, 2016)

Apparently white wine vinegar is very effective in removing mould... Worth a try


----------

